# What's in YOUR shed... LOL



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well the late summer project _chez Manxcat _is finally complete!

Things got delayed a bit whilst we took up residence at the vets but...

Take one 7' x 5' garden shed... add a couple of extra windows... insulate it, add vinyl flooring, board it and paint bright white!

Have a rest...

Fix electrics and a long strip light for the ageing eyes... :biggrin:

Add some poodle doodles to the wall... a cheap hairdressers trolley (thanks Amazon!)... an appropriate hair collection bin... grooming table... and a poodle!!!!

We're very spatially challenged here and I was sick of having the grooming stuff in the kitchen. The lighting in the kitchen is also naff so me and hubby decided a special grooming room was required!!

So now I have a light, bright, cosy place to work in - all I need now is to use it!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And here's why I need it...

The state of those legs and feet!!!! Hanging my head in shame....


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow that's amazing! We don't have a shed but I'm not allowed in the garage its a man-only-zone. Surely there's room in there for a nice space like this!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice, our subdivision doesn't allow sheds. I groomed Willow out on the deck last time.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am turning positively green!  That is an awesome space!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am just so jealous!!!!! That is awesome! I think if I had a place like this Misha might just get groomed more at home. 

The professional shop wear my daughter works is maybe 4x this size. It is just the groomer and my daughter. It is tight in there when they have several dogs and the two of them but it works. This will be perfect for you!

Great idea and great job!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We don't have a garage just a space at the side of the house hence the shed! We do have another down the garden which is a "proper" shed LOL.

The man-zone is going to be the next project - spare bedroom converted into a model railway room... *sigh*...

PS - the cartoon doodle in the middle is Pushkin... he always looks like a beatnik!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! What a beautiful little space! Very nicely done both inside and out! You have a very handy husband that's for sure!!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

So are you taking appointments yet? Everything looks great, what a super idea.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Very nice. Drool, drool.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW! What a beautiful little space! Very nicely done both inside and out! You have a very handy husband that's for sure!!!


Hate to say it but the boarding and putting the light up was the only bit he did!!! I did the rest...

He once bought me a set of drill/screwdrivers for an anniversary present...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hahaha, my mom bought my dad a sewing machine! lol


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Best doghouse ever!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Best doghouse ever!


LOL - yeah that's what we're calling it! Must get a sign made :biggrin:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good for you!!!! I have all my own power tools!!! Learned how to use them when my X and I restored a 1908 Craftsman Tudor home!! I really love my power tools and all the goodies that go with them!........I even own a metal carpenters square, a 3ft level, and had my son buy me a laser stud finder for xmas one year!!! So great for picture hanging!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

So pretty! Especially love the poodle doodles!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it- what a great place to groom your dogs! Geez- not only did you build this, you even did the doodles of the the poodles. Very creative!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

First, are you taking appts? I want one! I want one! I want one! Ok done with whining.!!! 
Beautiful!! Are you cloning DH's handiness? Lol!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

What a great space you have created !!! Have fun...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

You guys did an amazing job, especially with taking a shed and making it so comfy and nicely finished! Now that's a dog house anyone would be proud to have! (Even a hubby in trouble lol!)

Can't wait to see the results from your first grooms in the doghouse! 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow, what a cute space you've created! You'll really enjoy it, I'm sure! Count me among the jealous ones (smile) as I currently groom on top of the dryer. Still saving for a grooming table - where we'll put it, who knows? In the meantime, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments!

I'm going to try to make it a daily visiting place... I'm so bad about missing grooming days (and it shows!) as there's often a chef in the kitchen in the way - aka hubby! - so it's going to be an "as soon as I get home" job 

I've now put a dog basket in there too so I can take both dogs in rather than leave one complaining in the house... 

Figured I could have had them professionally groomed for about a year with what it's cost, but I actually enjoy doing them myself and they definitely prefer it! Hopefully it will be worth it!!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------

